# Mail ne veut plus de nouvelles boites aux lettres intelligente…



## zoff (3 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai ce petit souci depuis quelques semaines et je ne comprends pas d'où ça peut venir… peut-être que l'un d'entre vous pourra m'aider.

Mon souci donc : lorsque je crée une boite aux lettres intelligente dans l'app Mail en appliquant des conditions simples, du type : destinataire ou expéditeur contient "@nomdentreprise.com" elle se crée sans problème mais elle disparaît lorsque je redémarre l'app.
Au début je pensais que j'avais peut-être atteint un nombre limite de boite intelligente mais même en en supprimant d'autres ça ne résout rien…

Est-ce que vous avez une idée d'où ça peut venir ?

merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

La liste des Boîtes intelligentes semble résider dans le _SyncedSmartMailboxes.plist_
qu'on trouve dans la _Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail > V2 > MailData _(la Bibliothèque du compte est cachée, tu le sais peut-être).

Je quitterais Mail, 
je vérifierais que les permissions de ce fichier (avec ses _Informations_ : Cmd+i) sont bonnes (_Moi_ en lecture et écriture),
je mettrais ce fichier à la Corbeille (sans la vider tout de suite !), 
et je relancerais Mail pour voir s'il conserve à nouveau ses BAL intelligentes.

Si c'est un coup pour rien, quitte Mail, et fais un clic droit sur le fichier dans la Corbeille pour le _Remettre_.


----------



## zoff (4 Septembre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La liste des Boîtes intelligentes semble résider dans le _SyncedSmartMailboxes.plist_
> qu'on trouve dans la _Maison > Bibliothèque > Mail > V2 > MailData _(la Bibliothèque du compte est cachée, tu le sais peut-être).
> ...



Salut, je te remercie pour ton idée malheureusement ça ne fonctionne pas plus.

Les autorisations sont ok (moi : lecture et écriture ; Staff : lecture seule ; everyone : lecture seule).
J'ai mis fichier _SyncedSmartMailBoxes.plist_ dans la corbeille. Au lancement il n'y avait plus mes anciennes BAL intelligentes (ce qui me semble normal puisque je viens de virer le .plist) du coup j'ai créé une nouvelle boite intelligente, puis fermé l'app. Mais quand j'ai redémarré la nouvelle boite avait elle aussi disparu.

D'ailleurs j'en profite pour préciser que non seulement je ne peut pas créer de nouvelles boites mais je ne peux pas non plus modifier les règles de celles que j'ai déjà…


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2015)

J'ai regardé ce que je pouvais trouver sur les Apple Communities, et je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose.

Voici quelques pistes de mon cru :
- une mise à jour 10.10.5 défectueuse : appliquer la Combo redresserait le gag
- l'installation d'un logiciel ou d'un add-on à Mail ces dernières semaines, source d'un bug : le désinstaller serait la solution, en attendant une mise à jour du truc
- lancer une _Automation_ d'OnyX sur ton compte, si tu connais ce logiciel : ça fait le grand ménage, et ça vérifie permissions et disque
- faire le ménage de Mail à la main : mettre le _Container_, les fichiers de _Préférences_ et le contenu du dossier _MailData_ à la Corbeille, et relancer la session
- faire un démarrage en mode sans échec (Maj au démarrage) : ça répare le Disque et ça nettoie des caches.


----------



## Ma Dalton (4 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

une question "bête" : quel est l'OS utilisé ?

Car j'ai eu exactement le même problème avec El Capitan, dans les premières beta, et n'ai jamais réussi à le régler.

Et puis, mise à jour de El Capitan ---> le problème a disparu tout seul.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Septembre 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> une question "bête" : quel est l'OS utilisé ?


Tu es en pleine forme ce soir, me semble-t-il à la lecture de tes messages !


----------



## Ma Dalton (4 Septembre 2015)

Le sport, François, le sport.


----------



## zoff (5 Septembre 2015)

Hello, 
Merci pour vos réponses.
Je suis sous Mavericks, donc ça ne vient pas de la mise à jour… De plus je n'ai pas installé d'add-on ou autre module concernant les mails avant que ça n'arrive, ni depuis d'ailleurs. Et puis c'est pas facile de savoir exactement quand ça a commencé étant donné que je ne crée pas de boite aux lettres intelligentes tous les jours.
Je vais lancer Onyx, si rien ne se passe j'essaierai en mode sans échec et puis sinon il faudra peut-être que j'update mon os, même si je n'en ai pas tellement envie j'aime bien Mavericks…


----------



## Ma Dalton (5 Septembre 2015)

zoff a dit:


> J'ai mis fichier _SyncedSmartMailBoxes.plist_ dans la corbeille. Au lancement il n'y avait plus mes anciennes BAL intelligentes (ce qui me semble normal puisque je viens de virer le .plist)


Avais-tu redémarré le Mac après avoir supprimé le fichier ?

D'autre part, il y a DEUX fichiers en rapport avec les BAL intelligentes :

_SyncedSmartMailBoxes.plist

SmartMailboxesLocalProperties.plist
_
Teste la suppression des 2, suivi d'un redémarrage.

As-tu testé dans une autre session de l'ordi (pour vérifier que le problème est bien cantonné à ta session) ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2015)

zoff a dit:


> sinon il faudra peut-être que j'update mon os, même si je n'en ai pas tellement envie j'aime bien Mavericks…


Si ça vient du Système, autant réinstaller Mavericks : la partition Recovery permet de le faire sans effacer nos données.

Par ailleurs, si ça vient d'un des fichiers dont je t'ai suggéré le ménage à la main, upgrader ou réinstaller ne servira à rien.


----------



## zoff (28 Septembre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si ça vient du Système, autant réinstaller Mavericks : la partition Recovery permet de le faire sans effacer nos données.
> 
> Par ailleurs, si ça vient d'un des fichiers dont je t'ai suggéré le ménage à la main, upgrader ou réinstaller ne servira à rien.



Désolé de mettre autant de temps à répondre, je viens de déménager et j'ai plein de travail du coup j'ai peu de temps pour cette histoire même si ça m'en ferait gagner pas mal de régler ce problème…

J'ai essayé toutes vos propositions (à l'exception de la réinstallation) et rien n'y fait, faut-il vraiment que je réinstalle ? 
J'ai installé Mavericks sur un poste qui, à la base, tournait sous Léopard (j'ai fait un paquet de màj) du coup je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir une partition de Recovery, ou alors je ne sais juste pas où elle est...
Dans le pire des cas j'ai partitionné mon disque et la partoche où est l'OS n'est pas celle où j'ai stocké mes fichiers de travail. Par contre j'aimerais bien ne pas avoir à réinstaller tous mes logiciels, ça va me prendre mille ans et j'ai perdu plein d'install…

En bref, est-ce que la réinstall est la seule solution restante ?
Et si oui, est-il possible que j'ai une partition Recovery sans le savoir ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Septembre 2015)

La partition Recovery est invisible. On redémarre dessus avec Alt ou Cmd+R.


----------



## zoff (29 Septembre 2015)

C'est donc bien la seule solution qui me reste ? la réinstallation du système ?
Je ne perdrais bien aucun logiciel ni autre documents ?

Si j'ai pas le choix je vais faire ça quand j'aurai terminé les projets en cours, dans une bonne semaine


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2015)

Tu peux tester Mail sur un nouveau compte d'utilisateur : s'il foire là aussi, tu auras une bonne raison de réinstaller le système.

Avant de réinstaller le système, il est bienvenu de faire un clone : la manœuvre n'est normalement pas dangereuse (l'utilitaire de Recovery réinstalle le système sans toucher aux données perso), mais il vaut mieux toujours prendre ses précautions…

Après, si ton problème est survenu dès la mise à niveau vers Mavericks, tu peux passer par Etrecheck pour trouver des choses à mettre à jour ou désinstaller,
ou tu peux réinitialiser les ACL sur ton compte d'utilisateur (avec Onyx, ou _Recovery > Terminal > resetpassword_).


----------



## zoff (6 Octobre 2015)

Une question bête, est-ce que je peux faire un clone sur une partie d'un disque externe ? 
J'ai un disque externe de 2 To dont la moitié est vide et je préfèrerais éviter d'en acheter un autre.

Et question bête subsidiaire, mon disque étant partitionné je n'ai besoin de cloner que la partition avec l'os n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2015)

Il est même conseillé de dédier une partition externe à un clone.
La seule chose déconseillée est de mettre Time Machine et clone sur le même disque externe et de se servir des deux en même temps.

Il suffit habituellement de cloner la partition où siège l'OS X : les Mac récents permettent de retrouver une partition Recovery avec internet, et ici, tu veux juste avoir une sauvegarde avant de réinstaller le système.


----------



## etnm (15 Novembre 2015)

Dans iCloud, décocher Documents et Données...


----------



## zoff (17 Novembre 2015)

Woo ça a marché !! C'est dingue… c'est quoi le rapport ?
Par contre est-ce qu'il y a une façon de pouvoir continuer à synchroniser TextEdit avec l'iCloud Drive quand même ? Parce que ça m'était super utile.

En tout cas merci !!


----------



## etnm (17 Novembre 2015)

Ca, faut demander à Appeule, moi c'est à l'instinct! As-tu essayé de recocher la boîte? faut peut-être décocher juste quand tu veux modifier ou créer des bàl intelligentes... Très pratique... Tu me diras...
Content que ça t'ai servi, j'ai cherché un moment...


----------



## zoff (17 Novembre 2015)

Ce qui est d'autant plus bizarre c'est qu'en décochant tout sauf TextEdit ça ne marche pas non plus… je ne comprends vraiment pas la logique…
Si par hasard quelqu'un passant par là peut nous expliquer c'est avec plaisir !
Encore merci etnm


----------



## zoff (23 Novembre 2015)

Est-ce qu'on peut écrire "résolu" dans la description du sujet ? ça pourrait être utile à ceux pour qui le problème se pose aussi, il doit bien y en avoir…
Merci


----------



## etnm (23 Novembre 2015)

Je veux bien le marquer Résolu, mais c'est vraiment une solution tordue...


----------



## etnm (23 Novembre 2015)

D'ailleurs, comment le marque-t-on Résolu???


----------



## zoff (23 Novembre 2015)

j'ai pas trouvé, je crois qu'il aurait fallu que je crée le sujet en tant que "question", du coup je posais un peu la question pour les modo du forums, si c'est dans leurs cordes…


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Novembre 2015)

zoff a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut écrire "résolu" dans la description du sujet ? ça pourrait être utile à ceux pour qui le problème se pose aussi, il doit bien y en avoir…


Vous êtes deux à avoir résolu le même problème avec la même manœuvre,

alors tu peux considérer ta Question comme résolue = http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------

